

Interview with Noam Chomsky on Pakistan elections - rtcoms
http://dawn.com/2013/05/07/exclusive-interview-with-noam-chomsky/

======
leephillips
Dear Dawn.com: Chomsky has been pretty widely regarded, for the past thirty
years or so, as a crank. You do your credibility no favors by publishing an
interview with him, and certainly not by your hagiographic introduction.

